# Biggest spring creek white I've ever caught.



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Well I think it's safe to say the females are moving in. Every fish I caught this afternoon was full of eggs. But the first one I caught blew my mind. A couple years ago I caught a 19" white out of spring creek, that one had this one beat by a 1/4 inch. But this girl definitely had that one beat on weight. Big ol mouth. Big ol belly. Just a monster white. 18 3/4". Feels like 4 pounds. Caught her on a silver pet spoon.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

I really need to start getting these fish weighed on a certified scale. This would break the record


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

No doubt that is a large white bass!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice size white bass, very good catch.


----------



## PETSPOON (Mar 11, 2011)

SwineAssassiN said:


> Well I think it's safe to say the females are moving in. Every fish I caught this afternoon was full of eggs. But the first one I caught blew my mind. A couple years ago I caught a 19" white out of spring creek, that one had this one beat by a 1/4 inch. But this girl definitely had that one beat on weight. Big ol mouth. Big ol belly. Just a monster white. 18 3/4". Feels like 4 pounds. Caught her on a silver pet spoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice slab. Put that thing on ice and take it to texas parks and wildlife. Petspoon strikes again.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow. And I though the 16" I pulled out of yegua this afternoon was a biggun. Awesome catch


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Some thick fillets there


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir that's a hoss.


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow! Nice catch!:bounce:


----------



## tkcampb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Good grief!!! that's huge! Very nice! 

I bet that felt solid on the hook set!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Very nice !!


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

tkcampb1 said:


> Good grief!!! that's huge! Very nice!
> 
> I bet that felt solid on the hook set!


Oh yeah, a 4# fish on 4# test line feels like a dang voltswagon


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice catch buddy.


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

That thing is BEAST ! Way to go SA...great catch !


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great fish!
I have white bass fished all my life and my best we're just over 18". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

What a pig. VERY NICE!


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

That is a nice one.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Went this morning, only caught 6 but they were all big females

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Truly measured on a ruler, the 18" mark isn't broken often with whites.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

SwineAssassiN said:


> Went this morning, only caught 6 but they were all big females
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most serious photo. Nothing better than youth, no responsibilities, fish and day dreaming most the time.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

We went back this afternoon. Honestly almost 100 pounds of fish in 2 hours









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

50 fish only 5 males


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like they don't have much longer until they spawn, some big females you got. Good job


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

can you get a shallow running boat back there


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's a mess of fish. Great catch.


----------



## tkcampb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

That's an impressive stringer of fish!! Can't wait till I can get in on some of that!!


----------

